# he came home with a bra



## WLR

Crossdresser........


----------



## esSJay

LOL! Well at least it sounds like your neighbours have a good sense of humour


----------



## BeauShel

Too funny!!!


----------



## Sammie's Mom

Keep you camera handy we are all missing out on the fun. Good neighbours are worth their weight in gold!!!


----------



## olik

its screams ----PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## spruce

I like your neighbors!!

my neighbors had a dog who'd take my laundry (no chewing!) -- I'd find it in my mailbox, washed & pressed - loved that dog!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the visual and the laughs! Maybe Jackson could get a gig as a Victoria's Secret model?


----------



## astomb

Our now departed Jolly loved to carry clothing around the house. When she was about five she came into the master bedroom and nudged me out of a deep sleep. I reached out and started laughing. It woke my wife and she asked, "Did Melinda get here for tomorrow's hunt? Did you hear her come in? 

I replied "She is here, but I did not hear her come in." 

"How do you know she is here?"

I resumed laughing and said, "Jolly brought me her bra."


----------



## goldensrbest

Would had loved to have seen him!!!!!


----------



## Shellbug

Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

The neighbors at the end of our street, the people who inspired me to get my first Golden decades ago, had two Goldens: Tyler and Tucker. They also had four children for whom I used to babysit when I was a teenager. When their children became teenagers themselves, one of the parents told me a story along these lines. They had been away from home and came home and accused the teenage son of having a wild party with women's underwear strewn around, only to find that the Golden Retrievers had been in the laundry.

NewfieMom


----------



## wjane

That is a riot - I can picture it well. You have some fun neighbors too!


----------



## loraliromance

Lol, well at least the neighbors support his habit


----------



## Pilgrim123

I can totally relate to this post - Pilgrim once insisted the man who came to discuss our mortgage should have a pair of my (used) underwear. Thank heaven he had a retriever of his own!


----------



## 2golddogs

Oh that is too funny!


----------



## OutWest

ha ha! Sounds like your neighbors have a great senses of humor!


----------

